# Rawstudion bombs on amd64



## mathiasp (Feb 11, 2012)

I found that rawstudio doesn't run on amd64, and after searching around I found the trouble spot. 
From http://bugzilla.rawstudio.org/show_bug.cgi?id=525 I got the idea that it's in the *gpointer_to_int* in rs-batch.c, and now I have a crude workaround, if I fix the output type to png I can use rawstudio fine:


```
--- src/rs-batch.c-dist	2012-02-11 10:33:24.777112112 +0100
+++ src/rs-batch.c	2012-02-11 10:34:25.527114903 +0100
@@ -830,7 +830,7 @@
 filetype_changed(gpointer active, gpointer user_data)
 {
 	RS_QUEUE *queue = (RS_QUEUE *) user_data;
-	GType filetype = GPOINTER_TO_INT(active);
+	GType filetype = g_type_from_name("RSPngfile");
 
 	if (!filetype)
 		return;
```
Sadly, I really do not know c/glib, so I cannot find a real fix and I would be glad for any pointers or tips.

I reported this upstream, but I would really like to get this fixed in the port so we have at least one working raw software in FreeBSD...

Cheers, Mathias


----------



## pkubaj (Feb 11, 2012)

mathiasp said:
			
		

> I reported this upstream, but I would really like to get this fixed in the port so we have at least one working raw software in FreeBSD...
> 
> Cheers, Mathias



There's also graphics/rawtherapee


----------

